# How much would an unopened 1983 vinyl of Michael Jackson's "Thriller" album go for?



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

*How much would an unopened 1983 vinyl of Michael Jackson's "Thriller" album go for?*

just curious since I have one.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Yahoo answers said $300.
ASK said $50-$3,000.

No real way to know unless you get it appraised


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

I see it on yahoo from $200-600


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I wonder where my Thriller album is... it's opened though. I wouldn't sell mine.


----------

